# Pipe Bursting Through A Manhole



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

150' of 6" clay replaced with 6" HDPE.

There are a stupid amount of utilities where we needed the entry pit so we went through the backside of the manhole instead.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can you explain the end of the pipe? Looks like a metal sleeve of some kind?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Can you explain the end of the pipe? Looks like a metal sleeve of some kind?


It is an HDPE x PVC transition fitting. 

The city asked for PVC to be stubbed into the manhole. We measured out the length from manhole to manhole and made the pipe a bit short and fused on the transition. At the end of the line we'll add a few feet of PVC so the stub into the manhole will be PVC. I'll get a pic uploaded later today.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Close up of the transition fitting being fused on.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that a shared sewer? You totally lucked out having that manhole.
The sun is shining....biz are you Down South?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Is that a shared sewer? You totally lucked out having that manhole.
> The sun is shining....biz are you Down South?


It's a city main in Oklahoma.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice. Looks like a PITA. That transition seems like the way to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's not that bad. The new Mcelroy fusing equipment makes all the difference.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the HDPE had to lay? Do you have to do extras to the trench to keep it from developing belly's? I'm starting a job next week or maybe the week after that would be nice to have a pull on. Has two stubs outs, one is under a old paver patio and the other is under a concrete patio with a retaining wall. It's in Nichols Hills.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Is the HDPE had to lay? Do you have to do extras to the trench to keep it from developing belly's? I'm starting a job next week or maybe the week after that would be nice to have a pull on. Has two stubs outs, one is under a old paver patio and the other is under a concrete patio with a retaining wall. It's in Nichols Hills.


Because it can arrive bowed and can curve, it is not ideal for open cut installs. The rigid nature of PVC is better for that. But on a burst where it follows the old pipe, it is magnificent.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Will that machine do small diameter pipe ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool stuff Biz. I'd like to trek out there someday and see it in person. Nobody does it here that I know of....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Cool stuff Biz. I'd like to trek out there someday and see it in person. Nobody does it here that I know of....


You'd be most welcome to come watch AG.

However, be aware that the last time a couple of Zoners stopped by to "WATCH" they ended up doing hard labor all day. (Thanks again JLM and PM911 :thumbup: )


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Will that machine do small diameter pipe ?


We do 2, 3, 4, and 6 inch with this machine. The longest so far was a 500' burst of 6" clay replaced with HDPE.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Me: "I know my cut is not perfectly straight and the pipe is not all the way to the front of the pulling head. It's only 150' so just start pulling. That head NEVER pulls off. It'll be fine."

Geez! Me and my overconfident big mouth. 

On the upside, we did find a really cute baby snake. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This profession will keep you humble.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Me: "I know my cut is not perfectly straight and the pipe is not all the way to the front of the pulling head. It's only 150' so just start pulling. That head NEVER pulls off. It'll be fine."
> 
> Geez! Me and my overconfident big mouth.
> 
> On the upside, we did find a really cute baby snake. :thumbup:


Pissed him off I bet. Probably hibernating, did you give him coffee?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Pissed him off I bet. Probably hibernating, did you give him coffee?


Last thing he needed was BizBrew. He was pretty wound up over the ordeal.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You'd be most welcome to come watch AG.
> 
> However, be aware that the last time a couple of Zoners stopped by to "WATCH" they ended up doing hard labor all day. (Thanks again JLM and PM911 :thumbup: )


 
I may also take you up on that offer. :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> I may also take you up on that offer. :thumbsup:


It would be an honor Ferrell. But I won't have as many girls in bikinis as you do around your shop. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ripped off twice on the same pull. I don't now what that pipe was going through but holy crap!!!

Time for a bursting head upgrade.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, we did that and yeah, I'm okay with it.

The service line tied into the old main below the center line of he pipe. It has horrible reverse fall.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The line from the house had been replaced within the last year or so. The sunken ditch line was very obvious. We suggested the home owner contact their "plumber" ( :laughing: ) to have him correct his grade issues. He had 4' of fall to work with on a 65' trench. Maybe he just likes to dig?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It would be an honor Ferrell. But I won't have as many girls in bikinis as you do around your shop. :laughing:


 :blush:

too many would be a distraction.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This was a 4" pipe burst in Overland Park. Cast iron was bad. We replaced everything inside if the house and had another company come out for the pipe burst.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you own the equipment Mr. Biz? I was considering this as an investment but a fee questions came up. A supplier actually told me the pipe they use is not approved by local codes. They also seemed to think that 90% of the jobs that these guys do, it doesn't really need to be done. Do you guys replace a lot of ci?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> This was a 4" pipe burst in Overland Park. Cast iron was bad. We replaced everything inside if the house and had another company come out for the pipe burst.


Was that Dale Peck's guys from Hutchinson?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Do you own the equipment Mr. Biz? I was considering this as an investment but a fee questions came up. A supplier actually told me the pipe they use is not approved by local codes. They also seemed to think that 90% of the jobs that these guys do, it doesn't really need to be done. Do you guys replace a lot of ci?


Yes we own our own. Most of the replacements are concrete, clay, or Orangeburg. We can install PVC but HDPE is easier. However, HDPE is not an approved material for building drains in the IPC. So unless the line is outside, we have to use PVC. We have received a variance for stub ins on occasion but it really is not needed with the availability of fusible transition fittings.

The supplier is full of hooie. What would he know about those jobs that is not a third hand biased rumor from a competitor with an ax to grind? If they had not had a problem, they would not have called for service in the first place. 

Pipe bursting gets all the pretty photos but it is not the only method we use. We replace as many or maybe even more lines by open cut as we do bursting. Not every situation calls for it. It was (and continues to be) a huge investment. Focusing on sewer replacements makes it work but you have to be all in for that area of service. It is not for dabblers.

Yesterday we were backfilling a hand dug building sewer on a 7' main.


----------

